# Item List for Greece



## BPJD91 (Oct 5, 2012)

So, I'm moving imminently to Greece. Will be flying to Athens, then moving onto some Islands, Patmos and Samos.

I am trying to compile a list of things I'll NEED when I'm there. 

So far I have listed:

3 Months worth of contact lenses
Laptop Computer
Phone
My guitar(s) unsure about safety


Could you help me? it seems I'm missing stuff but will become obvious when people tell me. 

Most clothes I have won't be suitable for Greece, I.E suits, I own mostly fitted suits due to work so I intend to take care of clothes when I'm there.

I have an American Express Gold card which I anticipate to rely on heavily on top of savings however I'm unsure of the banking situation there. I have an RBS here but with charges for overseas withdrawel it's not ideal. Any advice on this matter would be valuable


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

The most important thing you will need to bring with you - especially if dealing with authorities or BANKS, is a huge amount of patience. Also if you are told you need a certain number of copies of a document, double or even triple the amount.


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Greece is quite expensive for clothes, I would advise stocking up in the UK before you come.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I second Tracey's comments......

also obtain a Santander Zero credit card OR Post office Credit card before you come, the only two I know of that do not charge a conversion fee on spending and give near inter bank rates BUT FOR PURCHASES ONLY.....do not use them for cash withdrawal.
Keep a UK bank account !!!!!!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Just bring money! We have crisis here ...


----------

